# Happy One Year Gotcha Day Lucy



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

A year ago today I saw this sweet face on PetFinder.com They were calling her Lucille. I named her Lucy.







She seemed content to leave with us that day







In a few months time Lucy is quite content to nap on Mommy







Lucy (Lulabelle) has since become really comfortable in front of the camera







She is my sweetie & I love waking up with her next to me. Happy Gotcha Day Lucy


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Congratulations! Happy Gotcha Day!


----------



## Shammy (Jul 18, 2013)

Happy Gotcha Day, Lucy!!! She is as cute as a button


----------



## PatriciaQ (Nov 20, 2014)

Happy gotcha day Lucy ❤👍 xx


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Happy Gotcha Day to your beautiful girl. She looks very happy.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Happy Day for a happy dog. She's so cute.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Happy adoption day! She is a cutie.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

She is so pretty. Love her Xmas dress 😊


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

Happy Gotcha Day to you both!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, Happy one year Gotcha Day Lucy ! she is very cute


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

Coming up on year 7 in 2 days.


motherdear said:


> A year ago today I saw this sweet face on PetFinder.com They were calling her Lucille. I named her Lucy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lilamls (Dec 17, 2020)

Thanks for posting this information. I just want to let you know that I just reviewed your site and I find it very interesting and informative. I can't wait to read many of your posts. Know for more information about  handicap ramps


----------

